# Goal for tomorrow; reading ticket?



## Cornish_Guilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, well one of my neighbours might have a spare Reading festival ticket. Ive been putting off asking him for a while now (obvious confidence reasons lol), but I think I am definatly going to tomorrow.

If he does, then I will buy it off him and be able to go along with him, hopefully meeting new people in the process. Good thing is once ive paid for the ticket, I will have to follow it through and go (and i most defo will).

If he doesnt, then oh well. At least i'd have built up the confidence to ask.

I'll be sure to post back to let you know how it went.

*crosses fingers*


----------

